# New display for Harmony 525



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi

Need a new display to my Logitech Harmony 525 remote. Anyone know if it's possible to get one somewhere?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mumin,

Welcome to the Shack! :T

I couldn't find anything after a quick search. Looking at the current price of this model I would think it would be a better investment just to buy another one. :dunno: Then again they may be more expensive in Sweden.

mech


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. Well, I bought it a couple of months ago. Accidently sat on it and the display cracked. The remote works fine but not the display. Rang logitech and wasn't surprised of the answer.
- no spare parts, buy a new one.

Regular price here is $80-90, got mine for $50. Not that expensive but... I have searched here and there but it seems to be tricky to find a new display. Thought I would have some luck on ebay but no. I was hoping that there where some replacement part but I haven't found much info about the display:

GV-FPC16 and 2006.08.31 printed on the cable.
12 connection points on the cable.
size: 38x33mm ("visible" size 36x24mm).
84x84 pixels


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Ouch, sorry to hear that.

My only recommendation would be to look at the online electronics houses to see if they have the generic parts:

Digikey
Mouser

They are awful to browse, but if you know the exact part number or description they can have some pretty neat stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Searched but no luck, unfortunaly. I guess the only way to get one is where they assemble the remote :sad2:. Or to buy a broken remote with a display that ain't broke. Haven't seen one yet though.

Tanks anyway.


----------

